# Xtar D30 Howitzer .. 3XMC-E Beast!! 1680 lumens?



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

I ordered one of these over at the MP!









3 pieces CREE MC-E LED; cool white 8541K.

3 modes of output. Twist the head to change brightness modes.

Lumens and Runtime (Powered by 6x18650 2200mAh voltage and capacity: 7.4V 6600mAh)
High: 1680 Lumens 100 minutes​Medium: 500 Lumens 420 minutes​Low: 50 Lumens 80 hours​
beam throw over 500 meters

Digitally regulated output--constant brightness

Battery: 2x D size 32650; 6x 18650; 4x18650

High quality 6061 Aluminum alloy;Type III Anodized finish ;Anti-abrasive, free-scratch,shock-proof(with special battery protection system)

Toughened ultra-clear Glass Lens

Double O-rings From Each Side of the Flashlight.
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard. The Howitzer works well 10 meters underwater.

Dimension: 108*50*252MM
Weight: 2.5KG (with aluminum packing box)
Torch Weight: 1.3 KG

infos thread is here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197879
preorder hread is here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198506


----------



## Jay611j (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW!! 
Ok, I searched for a really bright light, then found the TK40 and bought it. And now I see this?? :shakehead I'm really gonna go broke now.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Aug 19, 2009)

Jay611j said:


> WOW!!
> Ok, I searched for a really bright light, then found the TK40 and bought it. And now I see this?? :shakehead I'm really gonna go broke now.



yep... get used to it hahaha


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm waiting for a review on this one.

Because of the size I don't really wanna fork out for one unless it is truely worth it!


:devil:


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

please note: I am not responsible for any sudden losses of paypal accounts, or the sudden "sleeping on couch tonight" events.
oh btw, I'm reviewing the thing :devil:


----------



## HighLumens (Aug 19, 2009)

csshih said:


> oh btw, I'm reviewing the thing :devil:


:devil: waiting for your review!!


----------



## Metatron (Aug 19, 2009)

csshih said:


> please note: I am not responsible for any sudden losses of paypal accounts, or the sudden "sleeping on couch tonight" events.
> oh btw, I'm reviewing the thing :devil:


whats a bed?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't do too good a review please!

:shakehead


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to see a size comparison with other lights


----------



## Jay611j (Aug 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm waiting for a review on this one.
> 
> Because of the size I don't really wanna fork out for one unless it is truely worth it!
> 
> ...



Ok, yeah I agree. I just saw a picture of this light in someones hand. It is very large. BUT.... I still want it :sweat:


----------



## glockboy (Aug 19, 2009)

The thing that you sit on it at day time, and sleep on it at night.(If your wife find out your flashlights bills.)



Metatron said:


> whats a bed?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

The bed is what I hide all my special Surefires under :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Don't do too good a review please!
> 
> :shakehead


 
Don't worry, it'll likely be bright as Hell! But Xtar isn't really known for high-end quality. Otherwise my wallet would be screaming for mercy.


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Don't worry, it'll likely be bright as Hell! But Xtar isn't really known for high-end quality. Otherwise my wallet would be screaming for mercy.


lol, who knows? xtar appears to be revamping everything.. they've even deleted all their old products from their website,, either that, or the webmaster had an oopsie.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's what i mean.

I don't want to get something that won't last, and plus... 6 x 18650's :shakehead I have heaps but I'll need at least another 10 for rotation!


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Yeah, that's what i mean.
> 
> I don't want to get something that won't last, and plus... 6 x 18650's :shakehead I have heaps but I'll need at least another 10 for rotation!



you could always get 2 D li-ions :devil:

anyways, I was looking at the reviews of their old lights.. they dont seem bad.. one of the main problems i saw was about the pre-packaged batteries.. the protection circuit wasn't configured right, and the current draw tripped them immediately, making the users think is was broken. got any more info?


----------



## euroken (Aug 19, 2009)

looks like another moster...

Is it me or the bezel looks like it's been dropped on one side?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

csshih said:


> you could always get 2 D li-ions :devil:
> 
> anyways, I was looking at the reviews of their old lights.. they dont seem bad.. one of the main problems i saw was about the pre-packaged batteries.. the protection circuit wasn't configured right, and the current draw tripped them immediately, making the users think is was broken. got any more info?



You are correct!
I just don't have a charger


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 19, 2009)

euroken said:


> looks like another moster...
> 
> Is it me or the bezel looks like it's been dropped on one side?



Yes it does :thinking:


----------



## Illum (Aug 19, 2009)

Jay611j said:


> WOW!!
> Ok, I searched for a really bright light, then found the TK40 and bought it. And now I see this?? :shakehead I'm really gonna go broke now.




if you ever decide to sell it...you know where to post


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not hooked on these monsters, the single single emitters are already ruining me... 

A review would be interesting. Let me guess : Floody flooding Flood?

I wonder if you can't integrate a second reflector deeper in the middle of such a light, where an XP-G would add some throw to the show?


----------



## MrGman (Aug 19, 2009)

Craig, let me know if you need help lifting it. 

I think you're going to have to come over to the back yard of truth and disturb the neighbors with that one. Although I don't know if my car suspension is strong enough to carry it and the batteries all at the same time to bring you over, may have to make 2 trips.  G.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is big light with big throw for big men with big hands - if you don't like big - bye! :wave:


----------



## Bushman5 (Aug 19, 2009)

finally an EDC light for me that actually has some decent light coming out the lens. Now if they could bump up the lumens to about 2000 for low, 5000 for medium and 10,000 for high i would be very happy. 

time to order this and relegate my jetbeam M1X to keychain carry.

:twothumbs


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 19, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> time to order this and relegate my jetbeam M1X to keychain carry.
> 
> :twothumbs




LMAO! This light will ride shotgun in the truck at night and will be in my EDC backpack the rest of the time. 

*Specifications:  Updated on Aug 13th* 


3 pieces CREE MC-E LED; cool white 8541K. 


3 modes of output. Twist the head to change brightness modes.


Lumens and Runtime (Powered by 6x18650 2200mAh voltage and capacity:* 7.4V 6600mAh*)
 High: 1680 Lumens 100 minutes​ *Medium: 500 Lumens 420 minutes*​ Low: 50 Lumens 80 hours



And thats only on 2200mAh batts. Im planning to run 3000 in mine once it arrives. Can you imagine 500 regulated lumens for 7+ hours!





​


----------



## jahxman (Aug 19, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> finally an EDC light for me that actually has some decent light coming out the lens. Now if they could bump up the lumens to about 2000 for low, 5000 for medium and 10,000 for high i would be very happy.
> 
> time to order this and relegate my jetbeam M1X to keychain carry.
> 
> :twothumbs


 
Hmmm - sounds like you need the Electrolumens Kong-UltraThrow - just two levels though, but the high is 10,800 lumens!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 19, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> LMAO! This light will ride shotgun in the truck at night and will be in my EDC backpack the rest of the time.


 
All you need is a titanium split ring. My Streamlight Nano puts out a nice floody beam. But I'm thinking this light might be a little better.


----------



## litetube (Aug 19, 2009)

The pre-order price makes it tempting but it doesnt include shipping. Do they inform you of shipping cost when you pre-order? The D Liion is an option, I dont want to have to spend $100 bucks on that many AW 18650s, but the only place you can get D cell Li-ions is thru the maker of this light? so add 4 D cells and the charger onto the pre-order price and then what is shipping gonna be from China for this much stuff? the wght is gonna be up there for sure. So doing rough math the cost even with pre-order will be upwards of $250 for this setup. I just dont know, the price for just the light is attractive and it looks great but we will be Beta Testers on this , lets be honest here. Anyone know what the post Pre-order price is gonna be ? If it gets a glowing review then the pre-order is over and I am betting the price is gonna go up to $200 or more just for the light (just guessing here)


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

* From Xtar's thread:

The MSRP is $232 USD 
--Promotional quantity: 100 pcs
--Promotional CPF Price: $160 (not including shipping)
--Shipping date: within 45 days after pre-order
Shipping terms: (three options)
* --*A*: With aluminum packing box--By Express ------$46 To USA 
--*B*: Without packing box-----By Express ---------$30 To USA
--*C*: Without packing box ---- By register airmail----USD$35


MrGman,I might have to take you up on the offer.. might need a forklift, though


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 19, 2009)

8541K LED? No thanks... My Stanley 35 watt HID has an 8000K bulb, and even that is too blue for me. This light may be 1680 lumens, but they are all blue lumens! If they made this with a warm/neutral MC-e it might be better, but 8541K? Really? All that is good for is making the neighbors think that they are being visited by extraterrestrials.


----------



## litetube (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info CSshih. Saves me a search !!!

Now how much do you suppose 4 D Cell Li-ion cell plus charger would add cost wise and addt'l shipping wise

Have the 100 pre-order priced lights been sold already?

It wouldnt really bother me on the tint too much, how blue could it be?


----------



## jahxman (Aug 19, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> 8541K LED? No thanks... My Stanley 35 watt HID has an 8000K bulb, and even that is too blue for me. This light may be 1680 lumens, but they are all blue lumens! If they made this with a warm/neutral MC-e it might be better, but 8541K? Really? All that is good for is making the neighbors think that they are being visited by extraterrestrials.


 
Xtar has been open to the idea of making these neutral white MC-Es, which I for one would prefer with my pre-order light. The light is still capable of being influenced by us CPFers


----------



## Metatron (Aug 19, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> 8541K LED? No thanks... My Stanley 35 watt HID has an 8000K bulb, and even that is too blue for me. This light may be 1680 lumens, but they are all blue lumens! If they made this with a warm/neutral MC-e it might be better, but 8541K? Really? All that is good for is making the neighbors think that they are being visited by extraterrestrials.


ur absolutely correct here, that is way too blue and xtar should reconsider...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

Another reason to wait and see


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

jahxman said:


> Xtar has been open to the idea of making these neutral white MC-Es, which I for one would prefer with my pre-order light. The light is still capable of being influenced by us CPFers



hmm. I'll bring it up next time we have a chat :devil:


----------



## Larbo (Aug 19, 2009)

Jay611j said:


> WOW!!
> Ok, I searched for a really bright light, then found the TK40 and bought it. And now I see this?? :shakehead I'm really gonna go broke now.



Ditto here


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 19, 2009)

Larbo said:


> Ditto here


 
Wait for multi sst90 lights.


----------



## waddup (Aug 19, 2009)

i recently got a $35 p7 trustfire that is kinda blue in tint, i actually quite like it, probably not great for photography or big game hunting, but for finding my socks in a drawer it works great, it has 3 modes low-med-high and on low it has a very nice spooky eerie feeling about it outdoors. almost all my 20 + lights have different tints, i enjoy the difference, depending on my mood/task at hand i select the tint i want. this xtar does offer amazing output and runtime.ill gladly pick one up used in the bst in 4 months for $120  

if the reviews are good


----------



## ubetit (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a spot but won't pay him until he changes to a softer tint. 8500k is way too blue.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 20, 2009)

ubetit said:


> i have a spot but won't pay him until he changes to a softer tint. 8500k is way too blue.



Oh well your spot will be sold to someone else then :shrug:


----------



## Jay611j (Aug 20, 2009)

So... anybody else considering buying this light? I would really like to see how well it performs before I pay that much money for it.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 20, 2009)

Jay611j said:


> So... anybody else considering buying this light? I would really like to see how well it performs before I pay that much money for it.



Well theyve got some beamshots in the MP thread, thats what convinced me


----------



## Jay611j (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok i'm SOLD!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am getting one - and the reason I am is because I have a EagleTac M2X - it has the same configuration as the Howitzer with its reflectors (x3) but the M2X has 3 x R2's - the M2X has one of the best beams I have used to date because it has a bright spill and a great throw - best of both worlds IMO - when I use it it makes my eyes relaxed compared to lots of other beams because with 95% of lights you ether get flood or throw - flood is good indoors and viewing stuff outdoors within 20 meters or so but annoying when you want to see with clarity just that little bit further - and a light that is good for spotting really is only good for use after 20 meters and can give you that following the bouncing ball effect which is real annoying to the eyes - so except for size - the howitzer will be more than twice as bright - and I believe it will give most 20-24W HID lights a real run for the money.
BTW to my eye the M2X out does 10w HID's as is  

Just for reference here is a beam shot @ 100 meters with the same camera settings - the Jetbeam Raptor is known to be one of if not the best reflectored throwers out there just now - so you can see the M2X beats it - so can you imagine the Howitzer with 12 die and bigger reflectors (Hmmm need a silly little school girl giggling smiley) I have never really liked Lux/Lumen readings - because to me they are good for run time and testing regulation - but since flashlights are for my eyes and not for lab testing - let the pictures do the talking http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/RatorVM2X?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_Vr5PIjaO1rQE#


----------



## Vesper (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Just for reference here is a beam shot @ 100 meters with the same camera settings - the Jetbeam Raptor is known to be one of if not the best reflectored throwers out there just now - so you can see the M2X beats it - so can you imagine the Howitzer with 12 die and bigger reflectors (Hmmm need a silly little school girl giggling smiley) I have never really liked Lux/Lumen readings - because to me they are good for run time and testing regulation - but since flashlights are for my eyes and not for lab testing - let the pictures do the talking http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/RatorVM2X?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_Vr5PIjaO1rQE#



Thanks Glenn for the photos. :thumbsup: I've been kicking around getting the M2X and I think you've convinced me. Your opinions I agree with totally. I generally love a perfect mix of flood and throw in real world use and the M2X looks great. But then this Xtar looks good too.... hmmm.

I've never heard of Xtar tho - anyone know if their offerings are decent quality? :thinking:


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah if the leds were closer to 6500k, I'd definitely be more interested in this beastie.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2009)

Vesper said:


> I've never heard of Xtar tho - anyone know if their offerings are decent quality? :thinking:


 
Quality comparable to quality found on Ultrafire lights...

Which is why I'm going to have to pass on this one.


----------



## jake25 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it was an Ultrafire light heh

This doesn't seem to be a basic "take a flashlight and put a new emitter in it" kinda job.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I think it was an Ultrafire light heh
> 
> This doesn't seem to be a basic "take a flashlight and put a new emitter in it" kinda job.



Have to agree with you on this - it doesn't look slap-bang IMO - more built from the ground up - how many of those ****fire type lights have these traits?


Specifications:
3 pieces CREE MC-E LED; cool white 8541K.
3 modes of output. Twist the head to change brightness modes.
Lumens and Runtime (Powered by 6x18650 2200mAh voltage and capacity: 7.4V 6600mAh)
High: 1680 Lumens 100 minutes
Medium: 500 Lumens 420 minutes
Low: 50 Lumens 80 hours
beam throw over 500 meters
Digitally regulated output--constant brightness
Battery: 2x D size 32650; 6x 18650; 4x18650
High quality 6061 Aluminum alloy;Type III Anodized finish ;Anti-abrasive, free-scratch,shock-proof(with special battery protection system)
Toughened ultra-clear Glass Lens
Double O-rings From Each Side of the Flashlight.
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard. The Howitzer works well 10 meters underwater.
Dimension: 108*50*252MM
Weight: 2.5KG (with aluminum packing box)
Torch Weight: 1.3 KG

Also they will have the brightest bin MC-E'S albeit blue (maybe) - most cheap manufacturers use what ever bin is cheap.
And look at the springs in the tail cap and the machining of the inside of the battery tube - that ain't cheapo manufactureing surely?


----------



## LowFlux (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Just for reference here is a beam shot @ 100 meters with the same camera settings - the Jetbeam Raptor is known to be one of if not the best reflectored throwers out there just now - so you can see the M2X beats it - so can you imagine the Howitzer with 12 die and bigger reflectors (Hmmm need a silly little school girl giggling smiley) I have never really liked Lux/Lumen readings - because to me they are good for run time and testing regulation - but since flashlights are for my eyes and not for lab testing - let the pictures do the talking http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glennkath/RatorVM2X?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_Vr5PIjaO1rQE#


Raptor 1 or 2? Curious in regards to your comparison as Raptor 1 has the much larger reflector and brighter hot spot @ range...


----------



## waddup (Aug 21, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Well theyve got some beamshots in the MP thread, thats what convinced me



MP thread?? cant find it?? link ?? pics??

edit: found the pics, tint doesnt look 'blue' at all to me.

big light tho? no edc here.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

LowFlux said:


> Raptor 1 or 2? Curious in regards to your comparison as Raptor 1 has the much larger reflector and brighter hot spot @ range...



Raptor 1 is the one I used - yes it has a big reflector but has only 1xR2 V's 3xR2 in the M2X or to put it a different way Raptor 1 @ 280 lumens and the M2X @ 800 lumens (more HP) - both of those photos have the exact same exposure - you be the judge - why do you you think I sold the Raptor  - EagleTac did a real good job on the reflector design and the focus IMO

So using the same logic IMO the Howitzer will kill the M2X - being more than twice as bright. 
Another thing I have found with lights (and I have always bought what I think is the brightest) is you can measure them in a sphere or with a light meter - but its not always what the light can put out, IMO its how the light is put out.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

waddup said:


> MP thread?? cant find it?? link ?? pics??



Be quick as they are only making 100 to test if they will make more - and pre-order is only till the 24th
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198506


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 21, 2009)

waddup said:


> MP thread?? cant find it?? link ?? pics??
> 
> edit: found the pics, tint doesnt look 'blue' at all to me.
> 
> big light tho? no edc here.



Hmmm oh well you found it - you just beat my post with your edit 
but yes I agree I don't think it will be as blue as everybody thinks - because looking at the white balance and color of the surrounds its not blue - to my eye


----------



## ubetit (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Oh well your spot will be sold to someone else then :shrug:


----------



## Scorpiolyons (Aug 22, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> 8541K LED? No thanks... My Stanley 35 watt HID has an 8000K bulb, and even that is too blue for me. This light may be 1680 lumens, but they are all blue lumens! If they made this with a warm/neutral MC-e it might be better, but 8541K? Really? All that is good for is making the neighbors think that they are being visited by extraterrestrials.



I do not agree. The LED's tint is totally different with hid tint to naked eyes, even though they are the same 8000K bulb. Most cool white lights has a color temperature of 5000k-7000K.But 8000K is not that blue as you thought for LEDS.


----------



## csshih (Aug 23, 2009)

somebody find a *fire light with current regulation.


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> 8541K LED? No thanks... My Stanley 35 watt HID has an 8000K bulb, and even that is too blue for me. This light may be 1680 lumens, but they are all blue lumens! If they made this with a warm/neutral MC-e it might be better, but 8541K? Really? All that is good for is making the neighbors think that they are being visited by extraterrestrials.




Somehow 8541K seems a bit too precise given the array of lights a manufacturer can produce in any given model, most manufacturers would yield an estimate, often rounded to the hundreds of average color temperature the unit can emit. 

Warm/Neutral MCEs would be a beast indeed, not to mention the increase in prices. 

LEDs are naturally blue tinted, phosphor of different varieties is used to convert the blue to something we perceive as white. If they intentionally used blueish LEDs they might be able to hype the lumen output because blue wavelengths trick our sense of perception...

But that's just a thought, I'm not accusing them of anything at this point. But with a color temperature stated this precise, there are no guarantees that the product will live up to par until it gets tested by one of our members who has color temperature testing equipment


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 23, 2009)

Spot on Illum!

At the moment it's all just marketing!

Wait for a review, I will :tinfoil:


----------



## csshih (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a chat regarding the color temp.. They had that exact number from the preproduction sample... They will retest with a bunch of lights this time and give a ballpark figure.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 24, 2009)

euroken said:


> looks like another moster...
> 
> Is it me or the bezel looks like it's been dropped on one side?


 

That's cause it's melted!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 24, 2009)

For those poeple that want to wait until they come out heres some food for thought on the last day of the pre-order... 
*The MSRP is $232 USD 

--Promotional quantity: 100 pcs

--Promotional CPF Price: $160 (not including shipping)*

That means youll have to pay $72 more if you wait (not including shipping)


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 25, 2009)

What is the current with the 7.4V or 8.4v imput????


My LED ZeP 3 P7 M6 with 3 AW 17670 cells = 12.6v and 1.7A at the tail.

It did 1700ish out the front, but was down to 1500 after 3 minutes in MrGmans test.

So,

What is the current on this monster?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> For those poeple that want to wait until they come out heres some food for thought on the last day of the pre-order...
> *The MSRP is $232 USD
> 
> --Promotional quantity: 100 pcs
> ...



But waiting may save you $160 :naughty:


:nana:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> What is the current with the 7.4V or 8.4v imput????
> 
> 
> My LED ZeP 3 P7 M6 with 3 AW 17670 cells = 12.6v and 1.7A at the tail.
> ...




If you look at the specification:


Lumens and Runtime (Powered by 6x18650 2200mAh voltage and capacity:* 7.4V 6600mAh*)
 High: 1680 Lumens 100 minutes


You can calculate that it must be about 4A


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 25, 2009)

HKJ said:


> If you look at the specification:
> 
> 
> Lumens and Runtime (Powered by 6x18650 2200mAh voltage and capacity:* 7.4V 6600mAh*)
> ...


 
That means at 6600 mAh and 4A it has 1 hour 20 minutes of runtime max. So, it must be around 29watts of power.

At 29 watts of power in a handheld LED MC-E light I think 1200 lumens are more reasonable because of heat. If it was 20 watts I can see 1600 plus lumens. Well, hopefully MrGman can test it in the future when he makes another home IS Sphere.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 25, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> That means at 6600 mAh and 4A it has 1 hour 20 minutes of runtime max. So, it must be around 29watts of power.
> 
> At 29 watts of power in a handheld LED MC-E light I think 1200 lumens are more reasonable because of heat. If it was 20 watts I can see 1600 plus lumens. Well, hopefully MrGman can test it in the future when he makes another home IS Sphere.



Don't forget that 99% of the lights that are tested in spheres and such are hosts and not a dedicated built from the ground up for the MC-E's - they are drop ins or hashed up remakes - and yes I know that most are done well by professionals, but they are still hosts - the Howitzer has a head of 105mm, that's a ton of heat sink IMO not to mention the big body as well.
Also Xtar is using the highest bin led so that will be more efficient, also using a very high brightness tint - if Neo's L2 that is a dedicated 1x MC-E built light can get 700+ lumens mesured in a sphere and everybody is happy to believe that then why can't a dedicated light 3x the size of the L2 using next brightest and more efficient LEDs be able to put out 3x 700+ lumens (or even 550 lumens each puts it in the ball park of their spec's) - just a thought and my opinion - I'm more of a glass half full type of guy (optimistic) - if you are not getting this light I suppose it's easy to shoot it down to justify why you arnt getting one.
The reason I am getting one is i have an EagleTac M2X - and IMO it has one of the best all round beams for almost all needs (great spill and great throw) and it has 800 lumens from 3x R2 - so for me if the Howitzer is twice as bright as the M2X I will be very happy - and it cost me about the same as getting the M2X :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Aug 25, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> That means at 6600 mAh and 4A it has 1 hour 20 minutes of runtime max. So, it must be around 29watts of power.
> 
> At 29 watts of power in a handheld LED MC-E light I think 1200 lumens are more reasonable because of heat. If it was 20 watts I can see 1600 plus lumens. Well, hopefully MrGman can test it in the future when he makes another home IS Sphere.


I am somewhat under the impression that Xtar tested in an IS sphere..

ya know.. they could easily claim upwards of 2000 lumens.. yet they went for a lower number.. hmmm


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 25, 2009)

csshih said:


> I am somewhat under the impression that Xtar tested in an IS sphere..
> 
> ya know.. they could easily claim upwards of 2000 lumens.. yet they went for a lower number.. hmmm



Thats very true especially when you concider that Xtar is a relatively unknown chinese company and such companies would normally claim 2400lm not "1680"lm. That is also one of the many things that leads me to believe this isnt just another Xfire, DX, KD quality company.


----------



## MrGman (Aug 25, 2009)

I am very much of the belief that they calculated the numbers using realistic bulb lumens.

800 lumens per LED times 3 is 2400 lumens. Multiply by 0.7 to assume 30 % loss through the reflector's and voila you have exactly 1680 lumens. This sounds very reasonable indeed and with that much of a heatsink I could see them keeping that output for more than 60 seconds. However, its going to have a serious blue tint at that color temperature which is where the most efficient LED's get their high efficiency and so I won't be excited about it at all.


----------



## csshih (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGman said:


> However, its going to have a serious blue tint at that color temperature which is where the most efficient LED's get their high efficiency and so I won't be excited about it at all.




ooh.. some good news... I had a chat with xtar regarding all the complaints about the tint of the LED..

they said they would revise the LED tint to 6000k to 7000k range. 
they'll make the announcement on the MP sometime later..


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

csshih said:


> ooh.. some good news... I had a chat with xtar regarding all the complaints about the tint of the LED..
> 
> they said they would revise the LED tint to 6000k to 7000k range.
> they'll make the announcement on the MP sometime later..



Ooooh your a good boy :thumbsup: - just hope the output wont drop to much


----------



## jahxman (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay!

I would gladly take an imperceptible 10-15% loss in output for a more neutral tint. :thumbsup:

Edit: or even 15-25% loss


----------



## ichoderso (Aug 26, 2009)

jahxman said:


> Yay!
> 
> I would gladly take an imperceptible 10-15% loss in output for a more neutral tint. :thumbsup:



+1 !!!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 26, 2009)

Way to slow down progress guys lol. Ohh well, I am extremely happy keeping my extra lumens for a slightly bluer color!


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 26, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Don't forget that 99% of the lights that are tested in spheres and such are hosts and not a dedicated built from the ground up for the MC-E's - they are drop ins or hashed up remakes - and yes I know that most are done well by professionals, but they are still hosts - the Howitzer has a head of 105mm, that's a ton of heat sink IMO not to mention the big body as well.
> Also Xtar is using the highest bin led so that will be more efficient, also using a very high brightness tint - if Neo's L2 that is a dedicated 1x MC-E built light can get 700+ lumens mesured in a sphere and everybody is happy to believe that then why can't a dedicated light 3x the size of the L2 using next brightest and more efficient LEDs be able to put out 3x 700+ lumens (or even 550 lumens each puts it in the ball park of their spec's) - just a thought and my opinion - I'm more of a glass half full type of guy (optimistic) - if you are not getting this light I suppose it's easy to shoot it down to justify why you arnt getting one.
> The reason I am getting one is i have an EagleTac M2X - and IMO it has one of the best all round beams for almost all needs (great spill and great throw) and it has 800 lumens from 3x R2 - so for me if the Howitzer is twice as bright as the M2X I will be very happy - and it cost me about the same as getting the M2X :twothumbs:twothumbs


 




Sorry, but LEGGION never really hit 700 lumens.

Here are MrGmans readings and I still think 1200 lumens are all to be expected. Out the front of course.

NeoFab Legion II_______,__3X_18650____________level 5 turbo,__616.8______3 sec_______,
NeoFab Legion II_______,__3X_18650____________level 5 turbo,__609.3_____30 sec_______,
NeoFab Legion II_______,__3X_18650____________level 5 turbo,__607.5_____60 sec_______,
NeoFab Legion II_______,__3X_18650____________level 5 turbo,__603.7____120 sec_______,
NeoFab Legion II_______,__3X_18650____________level 5 turbo,__600.0____180 sec_______,


Thanks to MrGman we know the truth is thruth.


----------



## tsask (Aug 26, 2009)

jahxman said:


> Hmmm - sounds like you need the Electrolumens Kong-UltraThrow - just two levels though, but the high is 10,800 lumens!


 
WOW! My Wallet is aching!! Looks like Wayne will be getting a call!


----------



## AusKipper (Aug 27, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Yes it does :thinking:



Yeah, if you look at the red just on the outside of the bezel you can really see where its not an even thickness all the way around.....


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 27, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Sorry, but LEGGION never really hit 700 lumens.
> 
> Here are MrGmans readings and I still think 1200 lumens are all to be expected. Out the front of course.
> 
> ...



Yes you are right - but I thought it was MrGman or was it Wbp that originally tested the L2 @ 742 lumens giving him the right to claim so?? - then even if the Howitzer can match the L2 @ 600 lumens per led using a better bin and better heat sink its safe to say 1800 lumens :tinfoil:


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 27, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Way to slow down progress guys lol. Ohh well, I am extremely happy keeping my extra lumens for a slightly bluer color!


Have to agree - I would like to keep the lumens up as high as they can go :twothumbs:naughty:


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2009)

Uhh thats a big flashlight and quite heavy...but looks as it as a
nice build-quality...


----------



## Hammer Train (Aug 28, 2009)

csshih said:


> ooh.. some good news... I had a chat with xtar regarding all the complaints about the tint of the LED..
> 
> they said they would revise the LED tint to 6000k to 7000k range.
> they'll make the announcement on the MP sometime later..


 
That's great news :twothumbs I have ordered one and when I saw the high colour (not color - I'm in the UK :naughty temp I was quite disappointed! Who knows, the output may not even drop to achieve the lower colour temp (perhaps it was an anomoly initially?) - we'll wait and see...


----------



## WadeF (Aug 28, 2009)

Will this flashlight fit in my left front pocket? Will there be a pocket clip available?

:hahaha: Just kidding of course! 

Anyone who gets one of these beasts must take pictures of it in their hand, next to other popular flashlights, etc.  This light will be a conversation piece for sure.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 28, 2009)

No keychain attachment??


----------



## Bullman (Aug 28, 2009)

Good lord, do items directly in the beam of that thing vaporize or burst into flame? that is hella bright.


----------



## Scorpiolyons (Aug 29, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Will this flashlight fit in my left front pocket? Will there be a pocket clip available?
> 
> :hahaha: Just kidding of course!
> 
> Anyone who gets one of these beasts must take pictures of it in their hand, next to other popular flashlights, etc.  This light will be a conversation piece for sure.



Im just alittle confused about these hell-bright lights. I dunno what these things use for in real life.Do you get them just for fun?Or Do they serve as your search light? Anyway, pls just do not shot people's eyes with these eyes-killer things.


----------



## Bullman (Aug 29, 2009)

Being a law enforcement officer, the quest for a good bright flashlight with a decent burn time is a quest that has occupied my time here of late. This is probably brighter than I need, but hey, it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.... right?


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No keychain attachment??



just wait, keep this up and someone will post that painfully funny picture of keys attached to a stinger HP in no time


----------



## WadeF (Aug 31, 2009)

Bullman said:


> Being a law enforcement officer, the quest for a good bright flashlight with a decent burn time is a quest that has occupied my time here of late. This is probably brighter than I need, but hey, it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.... right?



If I saw a LEO with one of these lights I'd LMFAO!  

To me it's a novelty type of light. Although you might be able to get a couple LEO's together and use it like a battering ram and smash open doors with it. :laughing:

Sorry, had to do it:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 31, 2009)

WadeF said:


> If I saw a LEO with one of these lights I'd LMFAO!
> 
> To me it's a novelty type of light. Although you might be able to get a couple LEO's together and use it like a battering ram and smash open doors with it. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry, had to do it:


 
  
That is so funny I had my wife come and see it! We BOTH were actually laughing out loud, and I even had some tears! Thanks WadeF, you made my day.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 31, 2009)

ahahaha good one Wade  now imagine changing a battery on that one!

I am almost 90% sold on this light, 160USD pre-order is soo tempting


----------



## jake25 (Aug 31, 2009)

WadeF said:


> If I saw a LEO with one of these lights I'd LMFAO!
> 
> To me it's a novelty type of light. Although you might be able to get a couple LEO's together and use it like a battering ram and smash open doors with it. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry, had to do it:


 That photoshop deserves an award! haha.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah better than what microsoft can afford 

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsofts_photoshop_blunder_racist_or_shortsighte.php



jake25 said:


> That photoshop deserves an award! haha.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. Tone said:


> That is so funny I had my wife come and see it! We BOTH were actually laughing out loud, and I even had some tears! Thanks WadeF, you made my day.



You're welcome.  After I made the battering ram comment I decided it might make a fun Photoshop. It was a pretty quick job, I could have done better, but I guess it isn't bad considering I posted at 11:45am, then decided to do a Photoshop and had it editted it into my post at 12:01pm.


----------



## jahxman (Aug 31, 2009)

rizky_p said:


> I am almost 90% sold on this light, 160USD pre-order is soo tempting


 
Isn't the pre-order over? Or is the promotional price being extended? I though pre-order ended AUg. 24th.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 31, 2009)

That pics is gold!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 31, 2009)

WadeF said:


> You're welcome.  After I made the battering ram comment I decided it might make a fun Photoshop. It was a pretty quick job, I could have done better, but I guess it isn't bad considering I posted at 11:45am, then decided to do a Photoshop and had it editted it into my post at 12:01pm.


 
You know it's good when I was practically crying when I checked back in just now, hours later! That pic should be CPF hall of fame or something! 

Back on topic, it is too bad that the emitters are so frigid cold. At the price I would probably jump all over this if it was available in something even remotely close to 5A. But that color temp I just couldn't handle. No offense to anyone that likes cool tints, it is just not for me.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good one WadeF :thumbsup:

But on a different note I don't see why everybody is worried about the size of the head/body? spose if you have small hands it might be a problem - like the guy in the photos - he has small hands and he even says its not too big.
The output of this light IMO is similar to an HID - and HID's are by no means small in stature - for me I need a huge amount of light, in instant short bursts with no warm up time like HID's have - there ain't many lights you can name for $160 (not mods or HID) with this kind of output. 

.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think anyone is really worried about the size, I'm sure I'd have no problem handling it. We're just having fun with it because it is larger than many of the lights we're used to.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 31, 2009)

That PS is a classic!


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 31, 2009)

jahxman said:


> Isn't the pre-order over? Or is the promotional price being extended? I though pre-order ended AUg. 24th.



Yes it is over, but not everyone paid their pre-order as you can see in the pre-order page hence some slots still available(15 in fact). That is Xtar's response to my email. So its not too late. Anyone?  

I hope Xtar doing the right thing with this light, i dont mind carying a monster but 6x18650 is menacing hahahaha at least 2xD is available as an option which is more preferable.


----------



## 07gttom (Aug 31, 2009)

Bullman said:


> Being a law enforcement officer, the quest for a good bright flashlight with a decent burn time is a quest that has occupied my time here of late. This is probably brighter than I need, but hey, it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.... right?


 
im in the same boat as you, have bought several lights such as a eagle tac t10c2, nice little bright light, then i bought a modified maglite 4 c host with 3 cree mce led's being run by 3 18650 batteries. wicked bright, mostly for up close applications due to the fact that it is VERY floody, to big in my opinion because it currently is secured by a c cell ring which is not the best for retention purposes. I just pulled the trigger on another modified maglite from nailbender, it is a 1.25 d cell mag haIII tri bored p7. rund on 3 17670 batteries for up to 2 hours in high mode, can adjust the output for increased time. i have a holster for it already, shouldn't be to big on the belt, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Scorpiolyons (Sep 1, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I don't think anyone is really worried about the size, I'm sure I'd have no problem handling it. We're just having fun with it because it is larger than many of the lights we're used to.



you are killing me! man. The PS deserves a reward.


----------



## MrGman (Sep 1, 2009)

That image is so good and so realistic it makes me realize that door opens out not in, and even with the megalight battering ram they will be there a long time trying to get it open. Maybe they should just have put an aspheric on the front end and burnt a hole through the door instead???????


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 1, 2009)

MrGman said:


> That image is so good and so realistic it makes me realize that door opens out not in, and even with the megalight battering ram they will be there a long time trying to get it open. Maybe they should just have put an aspheric on the front end and burnt a hole through the door instead???????



I was thinking that bashing through one of the HUGE sheets of glass directly beside the door might have been a better option? lol


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL !

I keep forgetting that most of you guys are unaware of Wade's mad photoshop skills.

Good one, Wade.


----------



## csshih (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone notice this line?

"


3 pieces CREE MC-E LED; cool white 6800K.( Updated on Aug 31th)"


----------



## jahxman (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay Xtar! way to listen to your early adopters! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

(still cooler than I'd like, but better than 8500K :twothumbs)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2009)

It's good to see that they took action with all the suggestions!


----------



## csshih (Sep 12, 2009)

Xtar says they're shipping on the 25th.


----------



## spawny (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi there,
does anyone else have problems to access Xtars web shop at http://www.xtarlight.com? It seems that the website does not exist anymore. Because for warranty terms Xtar refers to his own website. However, I found this one instead: http://xtarlight.en.made-in-china.com/. By the way, I couldn't resit to join the preorder for this light. I think it will be a nice addition to my collection.:twothumbs 

Best wishes,

Michael


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 13, 2009)

the site is working for me
but the other site was a good find :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Sep 14, 2009)

spawny said:


> Hi there,
> does anyone else have problems to access Xtars web shop at http://www.xtarlight.com? It seems that the website does not exist anymore. Because for warranty terms Xtar refers to his own website. However, I found this one instead: http://xtarlight.en.made-in-china.com/. By the way, I couldn't resit to join the preorder for this light. I think it will be a nice addition to my collection.:twothumbs



xtar used to have all those other products on their website.
they seem to have started over.. I think they were not happy with the old products.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 16, 2009)

csshih said:


> xtar used to have all those other products on their website.
> they seem to have started over.. I think they were not happy with the old products.



I also noticed that. Maybe they got bought out? Im not a huge fan of their new smaller light but it looks like they are going in the right direction so far.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 5, 2009)

some threads I found of interest - and a pressure test to 33.8 meters

http://translate.google.com.au/tran...&hl=en&rlz=1C1GGLS_enAU291AU303&sa=N&start=10

http://translate.googleusercontent....com.au&usg=ALkJrhjOTmgUnB4jQLVPjTdcTYbtZv06Iw

http://translate.googleusercontent....com.au&usg=ALkJrhjkcaZqKNabWu8fB_y-4mheG7NGIQ


----------



## ming560 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> some threads I found of interest - and a pressure test to 33.8 meters
> 
> http://translate.google.com.au/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.hostingphpbb.com/forum/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D8881%26mforum%3Datozdiver%26sid%3D1c085763f6838755f93481cf7b867dad&ei=O47JSsXIKZL6sQOHm9mhBQ&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=8&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DFL-3M2009-2D%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1C1GGLS_enAU291AU303%26sa%3DN%26start%3D10
> 
> ...


 
All the above threads is talking about the one is FeiLong FL-3M2009-2D and not the XTAR D30. 
So be careful, don't mix up this 2 flashlight. They are different.
You can only see or find the test of FeiLong flashlight but Xtar D30.......


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know they are not the exact same light, and Xtar have made it to there spec's and I believe the howitzer will be a better and cheaper light - but you got to admit that there is some family resemblance in there - you got brother trustfire cousin ultrafire uncle feiLong sister howitzer if you know what I mean


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. How did I miss out on this monster? Looks like the pre-order is closed. Darn. Would have been fun to take the kids trick or treating with it.


----------



## ming560 (Oct 6, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I know they are not the exact same light, and Xtar have made it to there spec's and I believe the howitzer will be a better and cheaper light - but you got to admit that there is some family resemblance in there - you got brother trustfire cousin ultrafire uncle feiLong sister howitzer if you know what I mean


 
Yes, I know.
It is too much xxxxfire.
Because of the price of Xtar is so cheap, hope you all can got it.

Hehe! I had already brought the FeiLong long time ago but the price is much more higher than Xtar!


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 6, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I know they are not the exact same light, and Xtar have made it to there spec's and I believe the howitzer will be a better and cheaper light - but you got to admit that there is some family resemblance in there - you got brother trustfire cousin ultrafire uncle feiLong sister howitzer if you know what I mean



I would guess that Xtar is made in the same factory as the other light.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 6, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Way to slow down progress guys lol. Ohh well, I am extremely happy keeping my extra lumens for a slightly bluer color!


 

Decided to keep my 2 cents out of this since I see many of you have actually purchased the light. Sorry


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 6, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Decided to keep my 2 cents out of this since I see many of you have actually purchased the light. Sorry



Im actually glad they dropped down to the 6800K and kept the 1680lm. I was worried we were going to loose a couple hundred lumens just for a warmer beam.


----------



## Hammer Train (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine has shipped


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 8, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Im actually glad they dropped down to the 6800K and kept the 1680lm. I was worried we were going to loose a couple hundred lumens just for a warmer beam.



/efficiency is almost constant to 5500K, drops with neutral tints (less than 5000K).



ming560 said:


> Hehe! I had already brought the FeiLong long time ago but the price is much more higher than Xtar!


FeiLong flashlight (1xMC-E and 2xMC-E + 1xMC-E+1x18650 one) are available at Kaidomain. Prices are good.


----------



## Nanomiser (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is a nice illustration of size comparisons and beam shots.

http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Beamshot%20Xtar%20D30%20Howitzer%20comparison%20UK.html


I guess I missed the preorder so I'm waiting to hear back from SBFlashlights on availability. 

Looks like a real blaster oo:


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 11, 2009)

It is a real Beast. But you must get a good one. Which many people didn't


----------



## Nanomiser (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been told that XTAR is actively working on an improved version of the D30 which maybe ready in a few weeks. Once the revision is production worthy SBFlashlights plans to post on MP with the particulars.


----------



## englishfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

i like the howitzer very much and i want to buy one.
Now i like to to know which modification will be done to the d30?
what is wrong with it? 
Should I wait or should I buy now?

Which one is better, D30 or *FeiLong ?*


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 15, 2010)

Nanomiser said:


> Here is a nice illustration of size comparisons and beam shots.
> 
> http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Beamshot Xtar D30 Howitzer comparison UK.html
> 
> ...



Looks like the Titanium L35 kicked their butts.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> Looks like the Titanium L35 kicked their butts.



Anything else would have been very surprising. HID focus much better than large leds and the HID also has much more output.


----------



## Hammer Train (Jan 15, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> Looks like the Titanium L35 kicked their butts.



No way, an HID light beat it? Shucks :devil:


----------



## csshih (Jan 16, 2010)

the revised D30 is something to  over.. I'm excited.


----------



## Rod911 (Jan 20, 2010)

csshih said:


> the revised D30 is something to  over.. I'm excited.



And here it is.

It's certainly impressive! But as Ubetit mentioned in that thread, I too will be waiting with what the SHOT Show ends up offering.


----------

